# What's wrong with this crop?



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

This chick was born on Monday, so it's 3 days old. This is my first breeding experience, and it will not be happening again. 

I feel like when I look at pictures of other chicks their crop looks a lot different from this one's. I'm really worried that something is wrong. The mother won't eat any soft foods I provide, and instead will only eat the small dish of seeds provided. I've tried fruits and veggies, baby cereal, cooked and chopped egg but she won't touch anything. 

The chick is being fed frequently, it's crop always looks full when I peek at it, and mom has been doing a great job keeping it warm. But it seems the crop gets fuller and fuller each time, and I'm not sure if that's normal or not. 

I really don't want to lose this chick, so any advice on how to help? 

I also really appreciate the help I've been given these past few days, this is a great forum!

Here's a video I took, I gently squeezed it and it returned back to it's normal shape. I just see a lot of seeds inside and it worries me. 
Please watch in HD! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baKW-wUanH4


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, my, the poor wee little thing!

I have no direct knowledge, but a curious mind. Since no one with direct knowledge is responding, I looked around and I am sharing this article:

http://www.cockatiels.org/main/2010/01/sour-crop-in-the-neonate/


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

On the plus side your parents feeding great,...on the downside they are not drinking enough water when they are eating food for the baby.

This can lead to dehydration and stunting.

You can turn this around by helping the parents when you see the crop like this. This article has some info....

http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assist-feeding-chicks.html


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

srtiels said:


> On the plus side your parents feeding great,...on the downside they are not drinking enough water when they are eating food for the baby.
> 
> This can lead to dehydration and stunting.
> 
> ...


Momma has been very good about feeding! Also your website has helped me so much throughout this process, it's really been a godsend! Should I be giving coconut water now to try and help ease the food down? Thanks so much!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Should I be giving coconut water now to try and help ease the food down?*

Yes, as soon as you can give it. 

Be careful when feeding the little on. This illustration is from this article. 
http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/hand-feeding-utensils.html


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

How many drops should I give? I'm scared of aspirating the little one with too much liquid. Thanks so much those illustrations and directions ate so helpful!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*How many drops should I give?*

Feed enough so that when it is in the crop, when you press your fingertips to it the crop feel soft, and when pressed leaves no indentations. 

*I'm scared of aspirating the little one with too much liquid.*

In the article are illustrations showing the parts of the mouth. IF you have some formula you can mix it where it is runny. This would be easier and less risky than fluids.

Can you post a pix of your parents?


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

These are the parents, Mango (mom) is on the left, and Einstein (dad) is on the right!


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow! Amazing what some hydration can do for a baby! Momma has been muching on spinach leaves, and cooked egg this morning and the chick's crop looks just as it should, no more hard lumpy bumpy beanbag crop! Thank you so much Srtiels, now I know what to look for incase that ever happens again.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Wow! Amazing what some hydration can do for a baby! *

Good job to *You* for recognizing there was a problem and reversing it  Happy dance...lol

Do you know if either bird has any splits? Einstein looks like he was a pearl or split to pearl.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

srtiels said:


> *Wow! Amazing what some hydration can do for a baby! *
> 
> Good job to *You* for recognizing there was a problem and reversing it  Happy dance...lol
> 
> Do you know if either bird has any splits? Einstein looks like he was a pearl or split to pearl.


I have no idea, honestly. These two were craigslist finds, and I just thought Einstein was a plain gray! Any idea what the baby could potentially look like? I wish I had more info on their genes/background but the man who gave them to me just said he got them from his mother.

I've just been constantly researching what healthy chicks look like and his crop looked so much different and I didn't think it was yeast, or sour crop. but something was definitely off! Now I know if it gets like that again to just slowly rehydrate to help everything down. It's such an exciting process to watch them grow daily and the changes they go through in such a short time~!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This pix should help... There is a good chance the baby will be a normal (meanin grey with yellow pearling) and it would be euther sex. I any other color variations of pearl, such as a cinnamon pearl it would indicate that he is split cinnamon and the baby will be female. The 2nd pix illustrates this...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the baby is going to be a pearl...on the right of this collage are things to look for.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm having trouble again, the egg that I thought was going to be a DIS case hatched while I was at work. I'm stressed because the baby looks premature, and I do not see any yolk in the stomach and it's skin is red, which I know is a sign of dehydration. Here's a quick video I took of the little one, please let me know what I can do. I'm thinking I should give some fluids to rehydrate. I just gave momma boiled rice, spinach leaves, and some cooked egg to eat. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fddd6WPZNLg


Thanks so much.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I do not see any yolk in the stomach and it's skin is red*

Your video helped a lot. If you noticed the white paperlike stuff on the chicks back that was the dried inner membrane of the egg which trapped the chick in the shell. If the chick was trapped long enough it may have digested most of the yolk. Was there poop in the empty shell? This chick has a strong will to live. By the dark intestines, you are right, the chick needs some fluids.

If you have other eggs, check them.

This time of year, breeders nationwide and worldwide, are ​having similar issues.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes there was poop in the egg shell and I can faintly see some yolk in the stomach, so all is well. Baby is being fed generously by mom, and crop looks good soft and pliable but not yeasty. Skin is looking less red today, and I gave 2 drops of fluids to hydrate as the intestines are still looking a bit dark. This chick is very loud! So tiny but has a powerful set of lungs! Here's an updated video showing the general skin-tone and crop/underbelly today before given more fluids. I just worry about stunting, as it seems much smaller than what Chick 1 looked like when it was first born. If you notice anything out of place please let me know, I'm trying to get this chick completely hydrated and healthy! Thanks so much! Can't wait to see what coloring and personalities these chicks will have! 

Watch in HD! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vN1_x5OXHI


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*If you notice anything out of place please let me know,*

ALL looks good. Did this chick hatch a day early. Usually the short, sparce down is seen with 16-17 days of incubated hatches.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like these babies don't have a very good chance of making it. Mom decided to abandon them and I've been having panic attacks all night. I have no idea what to do and I feel sick to my stomach. I have no idea what happened honestly, she just left them and they've been crying for an hour. She'd rather try to escape the cage than feed and incubate them. I'm so scared and I'm desperate for these chicks. This was so unexpected. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

((((HUGS))) If the male will stay in the box and care for the babies that would be good. Daddy birds are more maternal than the hens.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

srtiels said:


> ((((HUGS))) If the male will stay in the box and care for the babies that would be good. Daddy birds are more maternal than the hens.


The male unfortunately is pecking at the babies and won't take care of them. It's very frustrating, I've been up all night researching and trying to handfeed but I don't have many of the things I need and it's 4:26 am right now. I'll try the male again and see if he'll take care of them.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

The male fed the younger chick but then left the box and now won't stay inside the box. I boiled a water bottle and wrapped it in paper towels for warmth. I guess it's back to square one.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been hand feeding an emergency formula mix all night starting at 3am. The smaller chick is being fed every hour, and the larger is being fed every two. They both are fed until they stop crying and their crops are full. I'm checking the temps of the formula each time and staying in the 104-106 range. Water bottle is reheated every two hours to maintain warmth until I can find our heating pad. I'll be checking some local pet stores for a proper formula. I'm going to try and give these babies the best shot I can. They are in a small shoebox with paper towels.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, I feel for you. You are doing an amazing job. I hope they make it.
Hugs.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Feb 26, 2014)

you are doing a great job keep it up,I will pray for you


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

You are an amazing ,loving and caring person.Hope everything goes well for you and the chicks.Sending love and positive vibes for all of you.Please,keep us posted X x Teresa


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

Chicks are doing well, still feeding the smallest chick every hour, and changing the bottle every 2. The oldest chick is starting to darken up around his feet and his wings are going to start pin-feathering soon! Very exciting! Was able to pick up some real hand-feeding formula yesterday, and it's much better than my emergency mix. Both babies seem hydrated, warm and content. I'll be picking up a heating pad at the store this afternoon to get a more consistent constant temperature for the babies. I definitely feel for all the momma birds, this is exhausting! Oldest chick is 7 days, and younger chick is now 3 days old. Thank you everyone for your support, it means so much!!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Can I just give you a virtual hug here, I think your doing an awesome job 
Lots of positive energy winging it's way to you


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Good news that they are doing well.
I do admire how you are coping with the situation.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone, your support is really helping me through this. Here are some quick pictures I took earlier. The oldest baby's eyes are starting to open, I want to name them, but I am unsure of gender!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Wonderful picture of that little head with the eyes starting to open!


----------

